# Best reverb - Platinum reverb



## PeterN (Jul 11, 2020)

I digged up a song I did around 2017, and had worked on around 2018 also. Now 2020, and listened to it more objectively again, yep, as the time span was long since last time, it was easier to analyze it. Yea, I heard some faults here and there, but what was that great reverb. What the hell is that reverb. So clean and fresh was the reverb? I was sure it must be Fabfilter or Valhalla (I got them all, could it be Valhalla Shimmer?). So I checked the channel strip and saw logics stock platinum reverb there on a send, but I continued to search for the good reverb, as I thought the old stock plugin Platinum Reverb cannot be THE reverb. Well, yes, it was! And man, it sounded great. So I saved the preset as Peter Platinum reverb, and wanted to use it in my current project. Also on a send track, I checked every detail on how much send too. Afterall, that sounded like the best reverb there is out there. Now, I copened latest project, but could not find the Platinum reverb in my Logic (Pro X) anymore. It was like a panic feeling, what, had they really dished the best reverb there is? Checked on internet and apparently you could hold in a button and find it under a hidden "legacy" feature. Ok, found it and picked it back in the arsenal. So I got a great reverb now for all my projects. The best sounding reverb, Logic Platinum Reverb on a send track. I keep the settings as a secret, it is my secret weapon now.


----------



## Petrucci (Jul 11, 2020)

Interesting, gotta try it... Chromaverb is nice too actually)


----------



## anp27 (Jul 11, 2020)

PeterN said:


> I keep the settings as a secret, it is my secret weapon now.



Common man, you can't write an entire post praising the Platinum Reverb plugin, saying that it's better than Valhalla and FabFilter and _not _share the settings...


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 11, 2020)

I agree that PlatinumVerb was an excellent sounding reverb! It was my go-to reverb for many applications for quite a while and I wondered whether I was one of the few folks who thought it was so great. I was extremely upset when I thought they dropped it a while back but, like you, I eventually discovered that if you hold down Alt (or Option) before opening the drop-down menu the legacy effects can still be found. I'm not sure why they did that - what's the big deal if a few older reverbs are still listed in the main reverb menu list? For a while I continued to use PlatinumVerb quite frequently. Now I tend to use other reverbs, but your post has inspired me to try it again!


----------



## tav.one (Jul 12, 2020)

I have more than 20 Premium Reverb plugins and nothing replaces Platinum for me. No project I do doesn't have Platinum Verb on some of the tracks.


----------



## Salorom (Jul 12, 2020)

Holding shift option cmd escape before opening the drop-down menu allows to load the PlatinumVerb N. Rules them all.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 12, 2020)

Didn’t know the trick !
Thanks a lot guys, always loved this reverb.


----------



## tav.one (Jul 12, 2020)

Salorom said:


> Holding shift option cmd escape before opening the drop-down menu allows to load the PlatinumVerb N. Rules them all.


I just alt click and I can load it.


----------



## Salorom (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh but you see, this is not PlatinumVerb we are talking about, here. It is PlatinumVerb N. It’s a whole different thing. It opens new doors, to a much broader horizon of sonic reflections.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 12, 2020)

My mom's reverb is better.


----------



## Salorom (Jul 12, 2020)

Post a sample or N sounds better


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 12, 2020)

JohnG said:


> My mom's reverb is better.


My reverb can beat up your reverb.


----------



## Salorom (Jul 12, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> My reverb can beat up your reverb.


This is getting personal.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread needs more Adaptiverb.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 12, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> My reverb can beat up your reverb.



Obviously, you never met my mom.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 12, 2020)

tav.one said:


> I have more than 20 Premium Reverb plugins and nothing replaces Platinum for me. No project I do doesn't have Platinum Verb on some of the tracks.



Yeap. Im up to around 12 reverbs, i.e. that Ive bought over the years. Recently I used Valhalla Vintage, as it was convenient to cut the EQ tail very narrow on it, and shape the tail too. The result is good too but not as good as Platinumverb. It appears the Platinumverb does not create much reverb low end mud at all. Its smooth as silk. At least, in my secret setting of it.


----------



## olvra (Jul 12, 2020)

does it sound good on pre-orchestrated chords?


----------



## storyteller (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a ton of reverbs and - similar to you - recently went through some of my old projects to see which reverbs I liked best since I had long forgotten what I used in the mixes. Similar experience, but my hallelujah moment was discovering ProTools DVerb was my secret sauce back then. Oh well.

Now days my Ol‘ Trusty is SP2016.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2020)

Trusty ol' SP2016 beats many moms' some reverbs !


----------



## PeterN (Jul 13, 2020)

olvra said:


> does it sound good on pre-orchestrated chords?



As soon as we get the library with Bsus4, Amaj6, E11 and all kinds of interesting chords recorded with a live orchestra, this will definitely be worth a try. To layer that library under the own chords. As an extra layer of tiles sort of. What a lush sound it will create. And reverb, probably will sound good, because Platinumverb has hardly any mud in low end reverbation. Imagine after decades of sampling you dont have a library out there with several orchestral chords (including the not common ones). All kinds of soap opera stuff, now you got them throwing out another string library.


----------



## Bman70 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm really happy with Relab VSR S24 right now. It's amazing on piano, I teared up putting it on a sampled Steinway because it really sounded how the body of a piano sounds when you sit at it. But I am glad Logic will have good stuff on it when I finally buy it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2020)

Relab VSR24 is indeed a very good one


----------

